# Favorite Blush/Beauty Powder for Pale Skin?



## glasswillow (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi! I searched, but didn't find any of the answers I was looking for. Hopefully I'm not starting a duplicate thread or asking questions that have already been answered a dozen times. If I am, I apologize

I've been into MAC e/s & lipgloss for a very long time, but have just recently become interested in MAC blushes, beauty powders, & MSFs. I LOVE LE items, but of course, I won't be able to try out LEs from past collections before purchasing (hopefully, I'll be able to find them for sale here, on LJ, ebay, etc). So I'd like to ask anyone who has an opinion.....

*What are your favorite Blushes, Beauty Powders, & MSFs for pale skin? I'm looking for shades that show up, but still look kinda natural. Also, I prefer shades with at least a little shimmer/sheen *(but that doesn't mean I'm unwilling to try matte shades)

For reference.....
As far as shade intensity goes, Blooming is perfect for me
When applied without blending with the other 3 stripes, the darkest shade of both the Blonde and Redhead MSFs are a little too dark
Love Rock is waaaaaay too much for me
Moon River is lovely, but it's a little too light (love to use it as a highlighter though)

*Do you think these shades are too dark/bright for pale skin?* Pleasantry, Don't Be Shy, Hipness, Joyous, & Petalpoint. They look so lovely in pictures, but I think they'd be too much for me. Do you find that they can be applied to look kinda natural on pale skin, or should I leave them alone? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 11, 2009)

i'm pretty pale myself and the two perm blushes that really work for me are well dressed and peaches. the ones you mentioned - i don't have. i'm actually expecting hipness in the mail soon that i bought from a lovely lady on here. i have moon rock and it's light for me as well, i like to use it as a highlighter or to soften down a bright color (like hk tippy or dollymix).

so yea, the two i mentioned work for me so you can try those next time you're at a mac counter. 

ps, have you tried nars orgasm? i know it's not mac but it is just lovely on me.


----------



## TigerGrrl (Apr 11, 2009)

I find Hipness to be really natural looking even though it does look quite bright in the pan. I actually really like wearing Hipness under Moon River - really nice combo.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 11, 2009)

I am NW15 and my here my faves:

Blooming (LE)
Blushbaby
Pink Swoon
Gentle Mineralize Blush
Pleasantry Mineralize Blush (LE)
Shy Beauty Beauty Powder Blush (LE)
Don't be Shy (LE)

I did have Petalpoint but sold it.  I totally regret it. I think you would love it.  It is gorgeous with a slight frost, and not over the top at all.  If you like the color of Moonriver but are looking for more pigment/payoff, try and get your hands on Shy Beauty.  It is similar, and so beautiful!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Coygirl & Well Dressed. I recently bought Love Rock from the Grand Duos collection and its fantastic too.


----------



## glasswillow (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_ps, have you tried nars orgasm? i know it's not mac but it is just lovely on me._

 
I haven't actually tried it.... I CPd it for someone in a swap and when I opened it up (to make sure nothing was broken, etc), it looked amazing. So the next time I make it down to my Sephora store, that'll be the first thing I check out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## glasswillow (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TigerGrrl* 

 
_I find Hipness to be really natural looking even though it does look quite bright in the pan. I actually really like wearing Hipness under Moon River - really nice combo._

 
Thank you! I am just in the middle of arranging a swap, and didn't know if I should go for Hipness, joyous, or neither one.... this'll really help me decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am NW15 and my here my faves:

Blooming (LE)
Blushbaby
Pink Swoon
Gentle Mineralize Blush
Pleasantry Mineralize Blush (LE)
Shy Beauty Beauty Powder Blush (LE)
Don't be Shy (LE)

I did have Petalpoint but sold it. I totally regret it. I think you would love it. It is gorgeous with a slight frost, and not over the top at all. If you like the color of Moonriver but are looking for more pigment/payoff, try and get your hands on Shy Beauty. It is similar, and so beautiful!_

 
Thank you! That'll definitely help me. My friend gave me a list of some of the items at my nearest CCO, and they have Shy Beauty in stock! I'll be going down there this week, so I'll definitely have to pick one up


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 11, 2009)

-Shy Beauty BPB
-If Peaches is orange on you (it is on me), try to hunt down the DC Cheek
-Blooming
-Hipness
-Porcelain Pink MSF
-Ungaro Flower Mist Dew beauty powder

In general, beauty powder blushes and beauty powders will do wonders for you. If you don't have a 187 brush, get one. It will help tremendously in making pigmented blushes go on softly enough to look lovely on pale skin. Just because something looks freaky bright in the pan? Don't avoid it! Often, these sorts of blushes (when used sparingly), will brighten your skin and wake up your face. A perm blush I like a lot of Fleur Power.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a pale NW15

Absolutely Stark Naked! Its my #1 Favorite blush

Its a soft rosey natural pink, slight perfect gold shimmer
Fun & Games is its peachy/natural counterpart 

I agree with Blushbaby
Hipness


----------



## glasswillow (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If you don't have a 187 brush, get one. It will help tremendously in making pigmented blushes go on softly enough to look lovely on pale skin._

 
Thanks so much! I always notice that people mention applying blush and MSFs with a 187 (in FOTDs, etc), but I've never tried it or even read about it because I didn't see how a brush could be so special. Now I think I'm definitely gonna have to get one ASAP....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Absolutely Stark Naked! Its my #1 Favorite blush

Its a soft rosey natural pink, slight perfect gold shimmer
Fun & Games is its peachy/natural counterpart _

 
Thank you! I'll definitely have to try to find this one


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 13, 2009)

I second stark naked. I'm NC15 and it looks so good. It's my favourite.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

The only MAC one I can think of is Fun & Games. It isn't very pigmented so it won't look overdone. I have it and it's easy to put a light wash on. I don't have many MAC blushes so I don't know any others.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

I am NW15-20 and my absolute favourite blush is Stark Naked.

As it's a Beauty Powder Blush, it's sheerer so you shouldnt have too many problems with too much product, especially when applied with a 187. 

Similarly, Shy Beauty is another beautiful blush, and this is also from the BPB family


----------



## glasswillow (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am NW15-20 and my absolute favourite blush is Stark Naked.
 Similarly, Shy Beauty is another beautiful blush, and this is also from the BPB family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks to your suggestion and that of several other people, I just found Stark Naked and Shy Beauty (both at a CCO! Cheap! I loooove cheap....). They are so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your help!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 25, 2009)

And if by any means you stumble upon an Alpha Girl BP from Heatherette; get it! Just perfect, I still reach often for it.


----------



## ktdetails (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm NC 15 and I love Lillicent blushcreme and Nars Luster blush --- they look really natural on me...


----------



## Modmom (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm an NC20 and my fav blush is Well Dressed.  I don't have any MSF's to give feedback on (looking into those myself these days).  I also have Coralista from BE which I really like.  Much better on my pale skin than Nars Orgasm.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 27, 2009)

I am NC15 and I love Springsheen and Dollymix. I also love Petticoat MSF; but it was LE.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 28, 2009)

my favorites right now are Orgasm blush by nars (which is my HG), Poppy convertable cream colour by Stila is gorgeous. It's a very intense poppy red, but with a very very ligh hand its so stunning.
Dame is one of my favourite blushes, as is plum foolery.
My favourite beauty powder is blush of youth (a rose romance) by far!
Favourite MSFs are poreclain pink, perfect topping and redhead (all colours mixed together)

Just for the record, you can probably pull off most shades with a light enough hand.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 29, 2009)

joyous is very bright even with the lightest application, i`m nc 20.


----------



## tina1wina13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glasswillow* 

 
_Hi! I searched, but didn't find any of the answers I was looking for. Hopefully I'm not starting a duplicate thread or asking questions that have already been answered a dozen times. If I am, I apologize

I've been into MAC e/s & lipgloss for a very long time, but have just recently become interested in MAC blushes, beauty powders, & MSFs. I LOVE LE items, but of course, I won't be able to try out LEs from past collections before purchasing (hopefully, I'll be able to find them for sale here, on LJ, ebay, etc). So I'd like to ask anyone who has an opinion.....

*What are your favorite Blushes, Beauty Powders, & MSFs for pale skin? I'm looking for shades that show up, but still look kinda natural. Also, I prefer shades with at least a little shimmer/sheen *(but that doesn't mean I'm unwilling to try matte shades)

For reference.....
As far as shade intensity goes, Blooming is perfect for me
When applied without blending with the other 3 stripes, the darkest shade of both the Blonde and Redhead MSFs are a little too dark
Love Rock is waaaaaay too much for me
Moon River is lovely, but it's a little too light (love to use it as a highlighter though)

*Do you think these shades are too dark/bright for pale skin?* Pleasantry, Don't Be Shy, Hipness, Joyous, & Petalpoint. They look so lovely in pictures, but I think they'd be too much for me. Do you find that they can be applied to look kinda natural on pale skin, or should I leave them alone? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!_

 
Well I am not a huge fan of MAC blushes, I really like the CCB Hush as a blush and Well Dressed is also great for fair skin.  I really love TheBalm's blushes.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2009)

I recommend Tenderling and Pink Swoon!


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I recommend Tenderling and Pink Swoon!_

 
Sorry I just noticed your hair! It looks stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## chiara (Nov 30, 2009)

I love Well dressed and Dame (I'm NW 15 for reference). A few people mentionned Stark naked, and I like it too, however, I find that I need to blend it a lot or it looks too dark on me. You should also check out Nars orgasm, it looks intense in the pan, but it applies very lightly.


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 30, 2009)

I think well-dressed blush looks gorgeous on pale skin. Dainty mineralize blush looks awesome too if you prefer some shimmer.

If you're willing to try Shu Uemura, M Pink 33E is a beautiful color. I have a friend who is NC15... that's the best blush color for her. Also look into theBalm's Down Boy


----------



## shmooby (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm nw15-nw20 depending on the season. The 2 blushes I always reach for when I can't be bothered to be too careful are breath of plum (which is perm) and fun and games (LE). After playing around with it a lot I've found that I can make love rock (LE) work and look really nice. Just tap your brush ONCE on the surface and blend well. Any more than that definately looks OTT on me though...


----------



## kathyp (Nov 30, 2009)

Lately my go-to blush has been L'oreal's True Match in Precious Peach. It's a close cousin to Benefit's Georgia (but a lot cheaper).


----------



## lindas1983 (Nov 30, 2009)

I love using pretty baby beauty powder as a blush.  I'm very pale and find this stuff goof proof when putting on as its such a lovely pale pinks its hard to have a heavy hand with it which is always good especially when in a hurry.  It is limited edition put you may be able to pick it up at a CCO as it was part of the hello kitty collection, also i think it has been re-released with one of the holiday face pallettes.


----------



## joneskat84 (Dec 1, 2009)

I love warm soul, nuance and dainty for mineralize blushes. I used to wear sunbasque a lot and got compliments on it. If you can find it I'd also recommend stark naked bpb. I had joyous bpb and swapped it on makeupalley, I didn't find it to be very amazing. If you're open to other brands nars deep throat is amazing, I wear it all the time and it has become my everyday blush


----------



## Kragey (Dec 4, 2009)

Many of EyesLipsFace.com's shimmering facial whips make AMAZING blushes. My personal favorite is persimmon. The trick is to apply a tiny amount to the apples of your cheeks AFTER your foundation is on, but BEFORE you powder, then blend the color in well with your fingers. Then when you put powder over top, you'll soften the facial whip and get a more natural color.


----------



## gionnetto (May 10, 2011)

My favorite blush nowadays is MAC Cremeblend Ladyblush, it used to be L'Oreal Blush Delicieux in Rosewood (04).

  	I also used to love a diamond white compact powder from Lancome - don't remember the name! They use to sell it before highlighters were invented. It had a nice neutral illuminating finish, it would illuminate your skin without too much shine or frostiness.


----------



## Meisje (May 14, 2011)

I have the peachy/pink one from Wonder Woman (peach on one side with a bright pink strip), I think it's called Mighty Aphrodite. It looks nice on my pale skin and I can always punch it up with the pink stripe.


----------



## SweetMom528 (May 16, 2011)

If you are willing to try a different brand I would def try out La femme blushes, much much cheaper and just as pigmented and some even more so than MAC. for 2.50- 3.00 you cannot lose. They have over 40 shades too and so many great colors from matte to shimmer. I had a ton of MAc but sold them all for La femme, saved money too


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

Illamasqua's Kate... it's a pale pink with great pigmentation, matte.

  	MAC's Well Dressed.. pale pink satin.


----------



## voguelamb (May 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Illamasqua's Kate... it's a pale pink with great pigmentation, matte.
> 
> MAC's Well Dressed.. pale pink satin.


  	I second Illamasqua Katie.

  	I have heard that well dressed and katie are a dupe for one another - would you say that? i am thinking of getting well dressed...


----------



## thebeautybible (May 23, 2011)

Dandelion from Benefit is nice for a pale skin if you want something really natural and subtle


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2011)

voguelamb.. as far as colour goes, Katie is much more pigmented and is matte as compared with Well Dressed which is satin -- so they look different on.

  	I agree with you too Beautybible.. but Dandelion would be more of a neutral/peachy shade and I thought they were asking for pink.. but either way Dandelion is for very light skins.  There is also Throb, which is Benefit also, but is pink.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 23, 2011)

Yep, I third Illamasqua Katie and the next one up which is Nymph.  I love their blushes and each one is just a tad shade darker than the one below it.  I am an NW15 and have their first 5 pinks. They are probably my favourite blushes of all my collection, though I have some beloved MAC's too. Well-Dressed, Pink Swoon, Dame, Tenderling, Gingerly, Buff, Pink Cult, Sakura and starting to work through some of their creme ones now!


----------



## muppetsmayhem (May 24, 2011)

I am pretty fair(NW10-15) and as far as Mac goes, i luv pink cult and oh so fair (villains collct), you should also check out Nars Deep Throat, is a really nice blush,and Nars Torrid


----------



## Edelmc (May 24, 2011)

I am NW10-15 and these are my fav blushes

  	Pinch o peach blush
  	Dainty mineralize blush
  	So sweet, so easy cream blush, ladyblush cream blush

  	I also like the following and although they are LE they are from recent collections so they should be easy enough to find on ebay etc..
  	Play it proper beauty powder
  	Hang loose mineralize blush

  	These are also LE but might be a bit harder to track down
  	Porcelain pink msf
  	Pink Petticoat msf 

  	and on my list to get next are....
  	Pink swoon, well dressed blush
  	gentle mineralize blush
  	Nars angelica blush, orgasm and copacobana multiple


----------

